# Buy Windows 8 Retail



## Crow- (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi.

I'm going to buy a new laptop without O.S., so I want to buy Windows 8 Retail to do a new installation.
How can I do this? I only find upgrades...
Is it possible?

Thanks


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are building a system yourself, or have hardware HDD that does not have any Windows version, look to get the *Windows 8 System Builder edition *at a retail outlet, usually at large computer-electronic outlets and online at places like Newegg, TigerDirect, Amazon, etc.

What brand of laptop are you buying (that would -not- have an o.s. ?)

Take care when buying a new system that would have Windows 8 preloaded from the factory. You may well have the basic Windows 8 edition from the factory or retail outlet, as opposed to having the Windows 8 PRO edition, which has expanded features.
For more on WIN8 editions see
Announcing the Windows 8 Editions


----------



## Crow- (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Maurice.

I'm going to buy a custom build laptop from Clevo, and the store does not have Windows 8 yet, only Windows 7. I have the option to not buy the OS, so I will do that and want to buy Windows 8 on another place.

Why did Microsoft difficult a simple process as this so much? Can't understand...
I just want to buy their product, but they make it so hard.

You say that I can buy something like this?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-W...OC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1352453961&sr=8-11

Will they sell it to me, a consumer? They say it is only intended to system builders.

PS: I'm not from the US.


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

In older days, it actually used to be a bit more tricky for consumers to purchase the System builder edition. But now MS has loosened up the terms, so now consumers can more easily buy the System Builder edition.

Check with Clevo about the cost if they will put on Windows 8 for you when they build the system, or why they do not have it.

Your link example is on the PRO edition. Yes that is correct for the PRO version.


----------



## Crow- (Oct 6, 2012)

And if I buy the laptop with Windows 8, do I get a DVD or image file with the full retail Windows?

I'm asking this because I like to format my machine 1 to 2 times a year.


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

The System builder edition -is- on DVD.
If you are thinking of something else, like having the OEM (Clevo) preload Windows 8, then ask them about all the details, such as the specific edition of Windows and if a DVD is provided.


----------



## Crow- (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok, I'll ask them.

Thanks for the help


----------

